# Extra Magic Hours/Disney Parks



## Carol C (Dec 30, 2009)

Hmmm did I already ask this question?   How do I find out which days have extended hours for Animal Kingdom park, and, should I buy a ticket in advance rather than at the gate? Is it nicer in Animal Kingdom after dark, i.e. would you pick that day for your extended hours visit? Or, are mornings best if you're into spotting animals often? TIA for your advice!


----------



## jamstew (Dec 30, 2009)

There's a calendar on the Disney web site that shows EMH. When are you going? I haven't been at night, but my best friend loves it. I have an AP, but when I was buying regular tickets, I ordered them from undercovertourist.com. There used to be a slight discount buying from Disney in advance, but I don't know if that's true any more.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 31, 2009)

We normally avoid EMH days---they tend to be more crowded.  But, AK is very very pretty at night. It's one I would consider.


----------



## dvc_john (Dec 31, 2009)

Just remember that even if the park is open after dark, the attractions with animals close at dark, including Kilamanjaro Safaris, the Gorilla trail, and the Tiger trail. The rides will be open, and they ususally have one show each of Festival of the Lion King and Finding Nemo the Musical during EMH.


----------



## alwysonvac (Dec 31, 2009)

Here's the link to the Animal Kingdom Park Hours 
Monthly view for Animal Kingdom Park - http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/parks/animal-kingdom/calendar/
10 day view across all Disney parks - http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/calendars/?asmbly_startDate=20091231&asmbly_endDate=20100110

Here's the link to the list of attractions that are open during the Extra Magic Hour for the Morning and Evening for all parks
http://disneyworld.disney.go.com/plan/calendar/extramagichours/


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 31, 2009)

How often does the EMH change? I'm trying to map out our visit next July, it's almost time get my ADR's. Never thought about shows in the evenings. How crowded are the shows?


----------



## bnoble (Dec 31, 2009)

July hours are available---here's an easy-to-read chart with all of them.

http://www.disneytravelagents.com/S...pdf/ParkHours/WDW_Operating_Calendar_July.pdf


----------



## itradehilton (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you, thank you, thank you.


----------



## Carol C (Dec 31, 2009)

Thank you all...but let me say the mouse-speak is confusing to me.   ADR, EMH, some others...well, AK I think is Animal Kingdom, right?   TUG is great and the links are going to be so helpful. Not sure yet if I was supposed to buy park entry ticket(s) in advance, but since I'm checking in tomorrow, I guess I'll just wait & talk to the front desk at "DVC-AKV"!  

P.S. Lions and tigers and bears, oh my!


----------



## jamstew (Dec 31, 2009)

ADR = Advance Dining Reservations
EMH = Extra Magic Hours

You'll have to buy your tickets at the park you go to first. Are you staying a week, and how many days to you plan to go to the parks? It will make a difference in what type of ticket you need to get.


----------



## alwysonvac (Jan 1, 2010)

Here's a link to the crowd level calendar for this week - http://www.touringplans.com/tp2/UG2_index.php?PageID=14. 

You can buy your park tickets at any Disney resort or at any (main) park entrance. Here's a link about park tickets - http://www.mousesavers.com/wdwtixadvice.html

Have Fun


----------



## blondietink (Jan 3, 2010)

AK generally closes at 5 pm due to the fact they need to feed the animals, put them away for the night, etc..  Sometimes they are open until 8pm but that is very unusual.  So, if you are going in July, it won't be dark out until 9pm.  AK can get very hot during the day, so go either early or late.  

That being said, we last visited in late August 2009 and had the best weather we have ever expeirenced while at WDW in August ... we always go the end of August as the crowds are low.  Anyway, it was 92 or 94 everyday and never rained while we were in the parks. The humidity was also low.  It was the very first time we had ever been to AK when it didn't rain, no matter what time of year.  

Good luck!


----------



## Carol C (Jan 10, 2010)

jamstew said:


> ADR = Advance Dining Reservations
> EMH = Extra Magic Hours



Jamie,

Got back Friday from my first ever stay at a DVC resort. Loved AK-Kidani's decor, lobby musak, etc...and I would stay again. (Just not in Jan-Feb). Now, here are some new terms I coined this past week when avg park temp was 44 F in the *daytime*:

EIH = Extra Icy Hour (an hr earlier or later of bonus theme park time...just when it's extra nice and cold outside!)

ADR= Advance De-Icing Reservation (honest, I "kid" you not..."savannah" animals were seen standing on line waiting to take a number for one of those ressies!)


----------



## itradehilton (Jan 10, 2010)

LOL:rofl: 

Almost makes me glad we are going in the heat.


----------

